# dont check in on line..........



## tegg (Apr 17, 2010)

I have just had a very expensive experince at a time when i so up set any way.
friend and I due to fly Cyprus Sunday
last week we so organised we checked in on line... save time and hastle also got so many emails of air line it was getting impossible...

Well today had to cancel cycle because of bleeding... i heart broken while i can try again it just aches right now...

but because we checked on line we can not change dates of flight...

so in future will always check in at air port at least that way right up to the 72 hours dead line you can change your tickets...


i sure many of you would feel same so felt before i continue seeing if i can find a loop hole would share this as a warning... 

good luck to all...

Tess


----------



## sweet lady (Dec 14, 2007)

Sorry to hear what happened


----------

